
Amazon: cops should set confidence level on facial recognition to 99% - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/amazon-cops-should-set-confidence-level-on-facial-recognition-to-99/
======
pwg
Amazon: The default confidence level is 80%, but our documentation says law
enforcement should use the 99% confidence setting.

Human nature: Most individuals do not read documentation.

Result: Many law enforcement searches will likely occur at the default 80%
confidence level.

Amazon should, when they know an account is for law enforcement, set the
default to 99% for those accounts.

~~~
okket
Why default to 80% at all? Why not 99%? At 80% it should be "suggestions", not
"matches".

